# Used Shappell shanty price?



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a used S3000 shappell shanty that i am looking to sell. one zipper is broken and was fixed with eyelets and zip ties. the other zipper broke right off last week! the shell is in good/fair condition with a little sun fade. I got this used two years ago. My question is what do you think i should sell it for or what is it worth?? any input would be great!


----------



## hammerfish (Dec 9, 2008)

i'll give you $30 for it


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

What you paid for it less 30%. New covers can be bought through Shapell for $90.


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

TrekJeff said:


> What you paid for it less 30%. New covers can be bought through Shapell for $90.


I paid a $100 for it. I just want to be fair, thats why i asked here. Was thinking around $50.


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

I bought one this past summer for $25, had a handfull of mouse holes in it, needed a new shock cord for one of the end poles. And it had SHOW TIME spray painted in blaze orange that took up the entire back side of it. Ended up trading it for a compound bow (wasnt anything fancy). Dont know if that helps????


----------



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

cbgale2 said:


> I bought one this past summer for $25, had a handfull of mouse holes in it, needed a new shock cord for one of the end poles. And it had SHOW TIME spray painted in blaze orange that took up the entire back side of it. Ended up trading it for a compound bow (wasnt anything fancy). Dont know if that helps????


I don't think this will help either, but I got my s3000 only missing the center support bar for 25 bucks, everything else was perfect no holes or anything. So I looked and could order the bar for 9 more bucks. So, I promptly went to the shed and found 2 broomhandles/ pipes that slid inside each other, a spring, and a little stopper and made one for free.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hammerfish (Dec 9, 2008)

price seems to be going down...lol... i'll still give you 30 for it


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

northlyon said:


> I paid a $100 for it. I just want to be fair, thats why i asked here. Was thinking around $50.



Like I said, a new tarp from Shappel is $90, ya sell it for 50-70 the new owner has a New Portable for 140-160. That's a fair deal.


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks like you guys got some good deals, but i cant afford to give stuff away. A fair deal is when it is fair for both sides, I think Trek has a good point. I should have just replaced the shell myself insted of running out and buying a new shanty.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

northlyon said:


> Looks like you guys got some good deals, but i cant afford to give stuff away. A fair deal is when it is fair for both sides, I think Trek has a good point. I should have just replaced the shell myself insted of running out and buying a new shanty.


LOL...maybe it would have worked out better for you if you came in a month ago and said "Guys I have these doors and faded cover that jsut aren't making me happy"...then you could have gotten the "Order a new one for $90" 

BUT, if it makes you feel any better I'll gladly take the new one off your hands and buy you a new cover for your Shapell....:lol:


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

northlyon said:


> Looks like you guys got some good deals, but i cant afford to give stuff away. A fair deal is when it is fair for both sides, I think Trek has a good point. I should have just replaced the shell myself insted of running out and buying a new shanty.


Its no different from getting new tires on a car., once you get the new skin for it the "new shanty " should last you 5-10 years as long as you keep the mice out of it and take care of it.

Dont buy the replacement "S" material, do yourself a favor and get the dx material - its more durable , quieter, and WARMER. Lube the zipper track right away , put split rings on the zippers so you can zip it easier with gloves on and fold the window nicely otherwise they will yellow and be unsightly.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

northlyon said:


> Was thinking around $50.


You could probably get $50 for it if that's what you want. Put it on Craig's for $75, and you'll probably then get a $50 offer.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

mike the pike said:


> Its no different from getting new tires on a car., once you get the new skin for it the "new shanty " should last you 5-10 years as long as you keep the mice out of it and take care of it.
> 
> Dont buy the replacement "S" material, do yourself a favor and get the dx material - its more durable , quieter, and WARMER. Lube the zipper track right away , put split rings on the zippers so you can zip it easier with gloves on and fold the window nicely otherwise they will yellow and be unsightly.



AHHHHHHHH, good point...I need to do that on my Viking..pretty much the same as the Shapell. I knew these casino lanyards would have a useful purpose...


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

TrekJeff said:


> LOL...maybe it would have worked out better for you if you came in a month ago and said "Guys I have these doors and faded cover that jsut aren't making me happy"...then you could have gotten the "Order a new one for $90"
> 
> BUT, if it makes you feel any better I'll gladly take the new one off your hands and buy you a new cover for your Shapell....:lol:


:lol::lol: very funny!


----------



## hammerfish (Dec 9, 2008)

in all seriousness, you could get 50 for it off graigs i'm sure. i already have a dx3000 and would like to find something cheap to take the kids out with and connect them together. i would pay 50 to 75 if the zippers werent screwed up. but that just me, but i have one. someone who dont would pay for a decent shell imo


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the input, ill post it on craigs and let you know how it goes!


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

northlyon said:


> Thanks for all the input, ill post it on craigs and let you know how it goes!


WHen ya list it be sure to say that a new skin is avaialbe through Shappell...sell sell sell....yeah, been in sales and marketing before I went back to college for Environmental Science..lol


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

TrekJeff said:


> When ya list it be sure to say that a new skin is avaialbe through Shappell...sell sell sell....yeah, been in sales and marketing before I went back to college for Environmental Science..lol


Will do! Boy what a career change.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

northlyon said:


> Will do! Boy what a career change.



Yeah, I went from dealing with toxic people to toxins in the environment..lol


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

:woohoo1:I just sold it for $75! sweet, thanks again for the input !


----------

